# None more black



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Moby Dick. Now in black matte vinyl wrap. The wrap is working out to be exceptional - water beads off it like crazy - several orders of magnitude greater than the best wax I've ever used, and waterspots are undetectable. I mostly just dust the thing off and wipe down the windows. I haven't seen any other R32s wrapped (although surely I can't have been the first). It really brings out the subtly aggressive lines of the car, and as low as the car is, when it trolls around, it just looks dagnasty evil. (pics are still crappy but I'm a bad photographer...). Finally, decent weather and I got my ass out to snap pics.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

That looks lush:thumbsup: strange thing is i saw pictures of a 35 on here a few days ago that didnt look good at all. But then the32 does have much better lines.


----------



## MarkRiccioni (Dec 9, 2003)

That looks awesome! Didn't think the 32 GT-R could pull off matt black so well without looking 'cheap', love yours though.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks really nice


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Very duuuurty Toby :thumbsup:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Yes, yes, yes!!!

Bloody awesome work! Looks amazing!!!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

looks stunning...

what happened, looks like you've had to clean up your number plate?? i remember when you mentioned it was "dirty" to the point that the numbers weren't all legible??


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

that looks fantastic! I didn't think it would, but +1 for you Cap'n.


----------



## ChrisIsle (Sep 17, 2009)

That looks awesome! If my paint was bad, mine would be next!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

looks awesome, mine will hopefully go satin black when i get my ass into gear.


----------



## Mephiston2k (Feb 10, 2010)

That looks well smart!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Even though I shouldnt, i like that!

bob


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

i know which one i would...........and it doesn't have a blue oval badge !!!:clap::clap::clap:


Nigel


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Generally I hate the matt black finish on cars but it seems to really suit the R32, nice one! :thumbsup:


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

I like the look of that


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Really liking that, show's off the R32's lines perfictly...

Refurbing the wheels would leave it looking 10 times better again...


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Satansbodyguard said:


>


Nursing a semi!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

rasonline said:


> looks stunning...
> 
> what happened, looks like you've had to clean up your number plate?? i remember when you mentioned it was "dirty" to the point that the numbers weren't all legible??


I got pulled over by the cops. Korean cops can't be bothered to pull you over just if they see you. I had my plate "dirty" for years, then one night a cop car was stuck in traffic right behind me. Then I got pulled over.

No ticket, just got an ass-chewing - 5 minutes for the plate, 20 minutes for being an ethnic Korean yet not able to speak Korean. Wiped the plate off with acetone, and it's still no big deal - it's the front plate that cameras shoot, and mine, as you can see, folds up nicely from around 35mph :thumbsup:


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

T04Z GTR said:


> Really liking that, show's off the R32's lines perfictly...
> 
> Refurbing the wheels would leave it looking 10 times better again...


it's on my list, I'll get around to it at some point. Several years of curb rash to get sanded off, then a good polish and then all will be good again.


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

kismetcapitan said:


> I got pulled over by the cops. Korean cops can't be bothered to pull you over just if they see you. I had my plate "dirty" for years, then one night a cop car was stuck in traffic right behind me. Then I got pulled over.
> 
> No ticket, just got an ass-chewing - 5 minutes for the plate, 20 minutes for being an ethnic Korean yet not able to speak Korean. Wiped the plate off with acetone, and it's still no big deal - it's the front plate that cameras shoot, and mine, as you can see, folds up nicely from around 35mph :thumbsup:


Yeah i know about the front number plate.
Now with this wrap your car looks faster just standing.. the plate is already folded in the pics you put up 

Off-topic - how much for one of those folding number plate mountings, and i can you buy them off eBay? I'm thinking about getting one delivered to Africa but not sure what it's called exactly, and what to search for on the internet


----------



## Mr CL7 (Jul 28, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## firefighter81 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm going to have to go against the other comments so far, sorry 

I think it does make the car look cheap. To me it just looks like many of the R32's and Silvias I see running around Japan that have been sprayed flat black by the owner at home. It just looks like you couldn't afford a paint job.

I'll agree the matte finish looks excellent on many cars, but to me, it only looks really good on new cars. Older cars just look cheap.

I really like your car overall, but in my opinion, the matte black was a step backwards. But hey, don't listen to me, I'm the guy running 19's on his 32  As long as you like it, that's what matters.


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

hodgie said:


> That looks lush:thumbsup: strange thing is i saw pictures of a 35 on here a few days ago that didnt look good at all. But then the32 does have much better lines.


Yep saw the same car didnt like but this looks great.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

firefighter81 said:


> I'm going to have to go against the other comments so far, sorry
> 
> I think it does make the car look cheap. To me it just looks like many of the R32's and Silvias I see running around Japan that have been sprayed flat black by the owner at home. It just looks like you couldn't afford a paint job.
> 
> ...


vinyl wraps are VERY subjective - you either love them or hate them. Personally, I feel very few cars look good in them. The Carrera GT. The R32, surprisingly enough (I knew it'd be a gamble - would either look stunning or shite). New cars to me, when wrapped, are the ones that look cheap and crappy.

In the end, it's that I don't have to wax, the vinyl is excellent stuff that beads water so intensely it just all rolls of after a monsoon, and all I do is dust off the car now and then and hit an automatic car wash about once a month. Even if I felt that it looked like crap, I'd stlll keep it for those very reasons alone.


----------



## RadoGTST (Jul 5, 2010)

Looks aggressive. As it should. 
Anyone seen pictures of wrapped R33?


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

im not a fan of matt black but I must say that looks smart :thumbsup:


----------



## callumw (Nov 4, 2003)

Where do you get the kit to flip the front plate?


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

callumw said:


> Where do you get the kit to flip the front plate?


Japan. Although I don't know how to order one or even what it's called as mine was a gift; a friend ordered a few from Japan.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Looks mean as hell mate 

Where did you get your V Spec II sticker? I need one for mine as its crumbled off


----------



## eastuneyin (Apr 17, 2010)

nice pic~


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

very nice mate.....


----------

